# Dirty Laundry - A PUNISHER short film by Jane and Ennis



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2012)

So everyone seems to support Tom Jane's interpretation of The Punisher and was really disappointed when they did Punisher War Zone without him.  Well now he's back in the role in a sort film at least.  Written by Punisher star writer Garth Ennis we find Frank trying to get his laundry done when a bunch of young toughs ... well I won't give it away.

The real centerpiece for the movie though is the final reveal of the new slightly altered Punisher logo. 

http://collider.com/punisher-short-dirty-laundry-thomas-jane/180877/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWpK0wsnitc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2012)

bump for the Punisher fans.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pretty ****in cool!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 16, 2012)

I enjoyed the first Punisher film I saw, if a bit brutal in it's focus on the deaths by neck snappings and so forth.  I shall be interested to watch these shorts :tup:.

Actually, that 'first' one may have been War Zone, I shall have to go and check our DVD shelves.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2012)

There was Punisher '89 starring Dolph Lundgren.  Then Punisher '04 starring Jane (which this short film is a continuation of).  Then there was Punisher War Zone, meant to be the sequel to '04 but Lionsgate slashed the budget, director/writer John Heinsligh dropped out then Jane dropped and we got that film abortion.


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2012)

I LOVED Tom Jane's Punisher.  Looking forward to firing this up when I get home


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought I recognized the actor but didn't make the association until the reveal at the end. Pretty awesome. Trying to ignore all that around him ... but just can't. 
Great little flick.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand what you are trying to say dude.  You saw the title Punisher in the name of the thread as well as the paragraph I wrote and still didn't connect Punisher and Tom Jane till you saw the logo?

From what I read in your post "I thought I recognized the actor but didn't make the association until the reveal at the end."


----------



## Takai (Jul 17, 2012)

Loved the '04 Punisher but, still haven't gotten around to War Zone. Can't get past the actor change.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 17, 2012)

That was bad ***!  I really like the Jane version of Punisher, but not a big fan of Lundgren's or War Zone.

Really hope they team up and do another full length movie with Jane.

PS may not be safe for work due to language and violence.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, since Marvel has been acquired by Disney in the past couple years with all the Marvel cartoons on the various Disney channels and well as them pouring all this money into the second wave of Marvel films I could totally see Disney making a move to get Punisher from Lionsgate and back inhouse at Marvel Films.  

Spider-Man is still at Sony and X-men is still at Fox, both those series are doing well so I can't see those campanoies giving the rights back to Marvel, but it could happen with The Punisher.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2012)

Omar B said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say dude.  You saw the title Punisher in the name of the thread as well as the paragraph I wrote and still didn't connect Punisher and Tom Jane till you saw the logo?
> 
> From what I read in your post "I thought I recognized the actor but didn't make the association until the reveal at the end."



It's because I saw the film on another site and was going to post it here but you beat me to it. :uhyeah:


----------

